# Uber Driver Is Stabbed to Death in the Bronx



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/nyregion/uber-cab-driver-stabbed-bronx.amp.html
A 27-year-old Uber driver was fatally stabbed in the Bronx on Saturday night, and the police are searching for the attacker, officials said.
The driver, Ganiou Gandonou, was found shortly after 9 p.m. seated inside a black Toyota Camry with stab wounds to his neck and torso, the police said. He was taken from the car, which was parked on the Hutchinson River Parkway East, to Jacobi Medical Center, where he died.
The police are looking into whether Mr. Gandonou's death began as a robbery.
Mr. Gandonou was a licensed for-hire vehicle driver affiliated with Uber, according to a city database. It is unclear if Mr. Gandonou was working at the time of the attack.
An Uber spokesman, Grant Klinzman, called his death "a horribly tragic incident" and said "our hearts go out to the grieving family."

Violence and threats are a part of the job, said Bhairavi Desai, executive director of the New York Taxi Workers Alliance.
"Knowing how to protect yourself from crime is as critical to a driver as knowing the names of streets and avenues," Ms. Desai said. "It's a part of their day-to-day life behind the wheel."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This is why I get so pissy at single pax who want to try and sit directly behind me. Makes me want to slide sheet metal up inside the back of my driver's seat cover. Can do little about my head and neck but at least I could prevent getting shanked from behind.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber
All about Rate CUTS
and BACK STABBINGS !


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This is why I get so pissy at single pax who want to try and sit directly behind me. Makes me want to slide sheet metal up inside the back of my driver's seat cover. Can do little about my head and neck but at least I could prevent getting shanked from behind.


joe Pesci in goodfellas kills Morrie from the car's backseat by sticking an ice pick in the back of Morri's exposed neck


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm pretty new to the rideshare thing. So you can't open or concealed carry and drive Uber, even when it's legal in your city/state?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> joe Pesci in goodfellas kills Morrie from the car's backseat by sticking an ice pick in the back of Morri's exposed neck


I'm a short Italian female ( who loves Joe Pesci and has seen all his films) and I have very high bucket seats in my car that look like they are swallowing me. It would be very hard to reach my neck without partially climbing over the back of the seat. By then I will have noticed and have already slammed on the brakes sending them off balance, and reaching for my bear mace in my drivers door pocket, while reaching for the door handle to get out at the same time.

Screw the car at that point.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm a short Italian female ( who loves Joe Pesci and has seen all his films) and I have very high bucket seats in my car that look like they are swallowing me. It would be very hard to reach my neck without partially climbing over the back of the seat. By then I will have noticed and have already slammed on the brakes sending them off balance, and reaching for my bear mace in my drivers door pocket, while reaching for the door handle to get out at the same time.
> 
> Screw the car at that point.


Morrie bought the farm in a '79 Seville. No high back seating.
You're good ?
There's a joke we tell in the Army. We can settle the Middle East issue with 6 US troop divisions (~ 120k personnel) OR 1000 Italian women


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I'm pretty new to the rideshare thing. So you can't open or concealed carry and drive Uber, even when it's legal in your city/state?


No, but it doesn't mean you shouldn't. Uber's bullshit policy isn't the law.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Texan said:


> I'm pretty new to the rideshare thing. So you can't open or concealed carry and drive Uber, even when it's legal in your city/state?


No its against Uber's TOS. I have a concealed weapons permit, and concealed weapons are legal in Washington, but not legal in Uber's world. So you have to really ask yourself......what's more important, your job or your life?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


Lissetti said:


> No its against Uber's TOS. I have a concealed weapons permit, and concealed weapons are legal in Washington, but not legal in Uber's world. So you have to really ask yourself......what's more important, your job or your life?


Incentive to hide the body.

What shooting ?

What gun ?

P.S. - blued steel cuts easily with a torch.

Avoid stainless for " disposable" weapons.

A handgun can become a ball of steel in 20 minutes.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I say carry and never tell a soul. If your life is at hand do what you gotta do. You can get another gig/job you can’t get another life.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No its against Uber's TOS. I have a concealed weapons permit, and concealed weapons are legal in Washington, but not legal in Uber's world. So you have to really ask yourself......what's more important, your job or your life?


That's a tough one.....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Incentive to hide the body.
> 
> ...


Naw. If you, as a citizen with the right to protect your own life, shoot someone, you need to notify the police and contact a lawyer. Any attempt to lie or destroy evidence is just going to screw you over in the long run.

Your method is more suited to a mob hit. Haha.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They have 8-10 different quotes 

One of them is " we are saddened by the loss "
Uber corporate partying next weekend, nobody will be thinking about the dead person ... I am sure some social causes charity bs will be part of the plan next week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> They have 8-10 different quotes
> 
> One of them is " we are saddened by the loss "
> Uber corporate partying next weekend, nobody will be thinking about the dead person ... I am sure some social causes charity bs will be part of the plan next week.


Ever see UBER sponsor a Charity for ANY DRIVER who died driving for them !?!?

A UNION WOULD !



Z129 said:


> Naw. If you, as a citizen with the right to protect your own life, shoot someone, you need to notify the police and contact a lawyer. Any attempt to lie or destroy evidence is just going to screw you over in the long run.
> 
> Your method is more suited to a mob hit. Haha.


Damn stainless wont cut with a torch !

Have to put gun in a vice and drill rifling out of barrel to destroy ballistics . . .


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There is a reason that NYC taxis have barriers between the driver and pax.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

This is one of the reason why I delivery food, not people.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Morrie bought the farm in a '79 Seville. No high back seating.
> You're good ?
> There's a joke we tell in the Army. We can settle the Middle East issue with 6 US troop divisions (~ 120k personnel) OR 1000 Italian women


Back then they made car radiator grilles look like the Parthenon. Total class. It was a sad day for America when they stopped basing car design on Roman buildings. I blame the Japanese.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> This is why I get so pissy at single pax who want to try and sit directly behind me. Makes me want to slide sheet metal up inside the back of my driver's seat cover. Can do little about my head and neck but at least I could prevent getting shanked from behind.


I never ever let a single Pax get behind me. F that. I will cancel and kick them out if they refuse


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Back then they made car radiator grilles look like the Parthenon. Total class. It was a sad day for America when they stopped basing car design on Roman buildings. I blame the Japanese.


Actually that "Parthenon" grill was After-Market add on by car owner, not factory.
Stock Seville Grill was caddy understated elegant "egg crate" style


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Actually that "Parthenon" grill was After-Market add on by car owner, not factory.
> Stock Seville Grill was caddy understated elegant "egg crate" style


No, US cars in the 70s and 80s had lots of different appearance packages. The Seville's no exception. The egg crate above was used on the earlier cars. Here's a less garish Parthenon grille from a 1980 Seville brochure:










Parthenon grilles were used by Cadillac extensively during this period. They didn't invent them though, of course; they copied them from a manufacturer with a much greater motoring heritage:


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, US cars in the 70s and 80s had lots of different appearance packages. The Seville's no exception. The egg crate above was used on the earlier cars. Here's a less garish Parthenon grille from a 1980 Seville brochure:
> 
> View attachment 302201
> 
> ...


Yeah that 1980 Seville with the neoclassical Bustle back 









https://www.hemmings.com/magazine/hmn/2012/12/The-Neoclassic-Bustleback/3720001.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Yeah that 1980 Seville with the neoclassical Bustle back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of styling cues including the grille carried over from the previous generation; that was just an example. Here's a model from the same late '70s gen:










Anyway, this was 1970s 'Murca! Not red China! There was not just one "stock" configuration for cars.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I'm pretty new to the rideshare thing. So you can't open or concealed carry and drive Uber, even when it's legal in your city/state?


Uber doesn't allow drivers to carry concealed weapons, but that doesn't mean that doing so anyway would be a bad idea. If you find yourself in a bad situation, you need to be able to CYA. Always put your safety first, because the rideshare companies sure as hell won't.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lots of styling cues including the grille carried over from the previous generation; that was just an example. Here's a model from the same late '70s gen:
> 
> View attachment 302208
> 
> ...


Is it me, Or does this car seem timeless ?










My all time favorite
The French Connection Mark III
The real star ? of the movie ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bonum exactoris said:


> Is it me, Or does this car seem timeless ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" TIMELESS"
Before the Cadillac was just like the Buick, just like the Oldsmobile, just like the Pontiac, just like the Chevy.

All had available " egg crate grille" also .

I REMEMBER " TIMELESS" cars . . .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Is it me, Or does this car seem timeless ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Mk. III is cool AF.


----------

